
Could we solve blockchain scaling with terabyte-sized blocks? - gwern
http://blog.vermorel.com/journal/2017/12/17/terabyte-blocks-for-bitcoin-cash.html
======
westurner
These numbers in a computational model (or even Jupyter notebooks) would be
useful.

We may indeed need fractional satoshis ('naks').

With terabyte blocks, lightning network would be unnecessary: at least for
TPS.

There will need to be changes to account for quantum computing capabilities
somewhere in the future timeline of Bitcoin (and everything else in banking
and value-producing industry). Probably maybe a different hash function
instead of just a routine difficulty increase (and definitely something other
than ECDSA, which isn't a primary cost). $1.3m/400k a year to operate a
terabyte mining rig with 50Gbps bandwidth would affect decentralization;
though maybe not any more than it already is affected now.

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses#Attacker_has_a_lot_of_...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses#Attacker_has_a_lot_of_computing_power)
(51%)

Confidence intervals for these numbers would be useful.

Casper PoS and beyond may also affect future Bitcoin volume estimates.

